# Alternatives to Science Diet I/D



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm posting on behalf of someone on another site.

He's a raw-feeder, and his dog was recently diagnosed with Addisons (as far as I can tell from the thread). The Vet is recommending Science Diet I/D. Owner, as expected, is not too pleased with this recommendation:

_"... not surprisingly I'm finding a lot of hate towards SD I/D.

"I read that a good alternative that some vets go for is feeding a bland diet (chicken or beef and rice) because that is pretty much what I/D is. I don't doubt I will come home with a few cans of I/D but I hope to switch him soon.

"We fed my mom's grey that had a few strokes I/D and K/D when she was finally able to come home from the ER Vets, and she loved them... up until she got even a bit better (at which point she was fed home made). And then she refused to eat them and my parents had a case of each left!"_

Do you have any recommendations for him? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't understand why the vet is recommending I/d just because the dog has suspected Addisons disease. I'd be verifying that diagnosis before anything else is taken into account. I have known several dogs with Addisons who eat a raw diet just fine....so I don't see why he would have to switch. Raw foods are naturally bland, just one ingredient per meat source.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

lol SpooOwner she is a girl btw. I don't think they are sure its addisons but the dog started having seizures, lethargy and blood sugar was very low. They are waiting until the dog is more stable to start doing tests to figure out exactly what the problem is. The dog also may have IBD and was fed a mixture of raw/homecooked diet prior to this incident.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL, Spencer is a girl?!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Me "he" reference was to the OP..... :tongue:


----------

